

Ask HN: SpoofCard Clone - tjoozeylabs

We are ready to invest in creating a company similar to that of SpoofCard.com's service. It is a popular script that masks your phone#.
======
Spoofcard
SpoofCard.com is a patented technology [http://www.google.com/patents?id=BJ-
iAAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&...](http://www.google.com/patents?id=BJ-
iAAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q=&f=false) but I believe they have
licensing and white label reseller programs
<http://www.spoofcard.com/distribute>

